# My boy's first pheasant



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I took my son out pheasant hunting on the opener. It was his first ever hunting trip and we never saw a bird. We went out again this last weekend and he shot his first bird. It was a perfect shot, where the bird falls dead and there's a cloud of feathers in the air where you shot him.

Nothing could have made me happier.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Here's a pic of him with ol' knucklehead. Uh, the birds are that way!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

what was he shooting them with?? That looks like a rifle or something.... Is it just a single shot 20 or something? Thats awesome that he got his first bird. Very nice!!! 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats to your son on his first bird.thats cool.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

He's shooting my old .410, single-shot bolt action. I killed a lot of birds with it as a kid. And it was old when it was given to me. We'll be looking at bigger guns this winter.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice.... Thats cool that you have such an old shotgun. I shot a couple of the New England Firearms single shot 410s and I kinda like the things.... pretty handy for teaching you to make that shot count too.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Nothing better than seeing the kids have success!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

-*|*- -*|*- -*|*- Way to go.


----------

